# What do your 3D rigs look like?



## MntersAlwysFree

Just a question, and a chance to show off your hard work.
Still putting mine together and I think of this as a chance to see what others have done. Thanks
Pictures are worth a thousand words, unless your Clive Cussler


----------



## kiwi3d

*3d rig*

looks like this


----------



## dahmer

Mathews Ultra II Blackcherry w/ matching Extreme Sniper Sight, NAP 2000 dropaway rest,sling by MIKE, grip by TRONJO, Superstix Stabilizer.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

*...*

Here's the "previous" rig...


----------



## dahmer

I have to say that some of those Hoyt target bows shouldn't be called bows. Those TEC risers with some of that paint and they shoul be hanging on the wall being called works of art. Man, those bows look sweet. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kiwi how did you tap your riser for your back weight?


----------



## *red-ranger*

if these are 3-D rigs what do indooor target bows look like sweet looking bows even for a Hoyt


----------



## dahmer

Basically they look the same. The 3D bows are probably heavier draw weight.


----------



## JAVI

Brown Hornet said:


> Kiwi how did you tap your riser for your back weight?


The target bows come tapped....


----------



## linedime

Supertec 29" @ 59#, 298 gr arrow= 318fps 
Tox Naildriver Lite
Ultimate Eagle scope 4X drilled
Bodoodle ProLite rest
Vibracheck stabilizers


----------



## Brown Hornet

JAVI said:


> The target bows come tapped....



Dang it now I have to get more than 1 new 05. Why aren't alot of people using this hole?


----------



## JAVI

Brown Hornet said:


> Dang it now I have to get more than 1 new 05. Why aren't alot of people using this hole?


Conditioned to using sidebars or not convinced of the relationship of mass weight to draw weight ratios... and holding......:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

JAVI said:


> Conditioned to using sidebars or not convinced of the relationship of mass weight to draw weight ratios... and holding......:shade:



Makes since but, You can still use a side rod. You just don't need two. I was actually think about going back to the Vibra Check Micro flex system I used to use. In order to do so I would have to get rid of my side rod setup though (something I didn't really want to do). But now....I am having a hard time convincing myself to even keep the Pro Tec.....good thing it has a bit of personal value in it or it would be gone (when the new bow got here).....I guess I will just let it collect some dust like Dave Cousins does with his 2 million Hoyts.


----------



## HunterSmith

30 yds not to bad for only getting my new Hoyt in April :smile:


----------



## jonnybow

Here's my Allegiance, setup for hunter class


----------



## jonnybow

Here's the Old Glory, setup for Bowhunter Unlimited


----------



## fgpatton-ky

HunterSmith said:


> 30 yds not to bad for only getting my new Hoyt in April :smile:


Curious --Whatkind of target is that--homemade?


----------



## Kelly Johnson

This was when I first set it up. Now has a matching rest, Sling by MIKE, Winner's Choice in black and red and a different Stab....


----------



## HunterSmith

fgpatton ky, home aid- i build a 3 d couse in my back yard (woods) my friends and i put in a little together and build it. Now we meet every week for fun. Its a great time to get together with friends and shoot bow. :beer: also. The best part is we dont have to book times or pay money. to shoot.


----------



## LA Archer

My Rig with me attached!


----------



## LightSpeed

Heres one of mine.


----------



## LightSpeed

Heres another.


----------



## LightSpeed

And another.


----------



## LightSpeed

One more.


----------



## Hollowpoint

Heres one of them.......my other one is camo, but accept for the color they are identical. :smile:


----------



## Hunting Goddess

*3rd time charm*

Ok trying again to get this picture right...I got this bow for Christmas, it's my first "pretty bow". :teeth:


----------



## dbowers

Heres my other Newberry B1

I know sucky pic, I took with my phone cam, don't have my good cam around.


----------



## Paul S.

Heres my hunting and 3-d rig.


----------



## fredbear

heres mine mcpherson bishop!


----------



## qualitymilk1

*Zebra Pro Eagle*

Here's my 3D rig for HC


----------



## Paul S.

Thats a sweet Onieda! Ted would approve!!


----------



## wookie

Here is my ProElite. XT3000 limbs. 31" Spirals. My backup bow is also my hunting bow. It is a Ultratec with Xt3000 limbs and 31" spirals.


----------



## MntersAlwysFree

*Nice Bows !!!*

You all have put alot of thought and time into your Shooting Machines. (Hard to call them bows, since they look soo cool.) I must say that the last Zebra stripped Onida takes the cake for "Sold Out to the Look" that is one sweet looking bow. LightSpeed your have just given me something to attain, I was cracking up and my wife came over and I showed her all your bows and she just looked at me and said, "No." We shall see  One quick question for Paul S. what type of stabalizer do you have on your bow, that is my missing link for my bow. Thanks everybody and keep up the good work.
Tim


----------



## Paul S.

11" AEP, I returned your PM. :wink:


----------



## deerheaven

Heres my 05 Bowtech Alleigance,i use it for 3d and hunting..........


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

My CSS with new OSIII Hybrids...


----------



## geneinidaho

*'03 Bk2*

Hope fully a target model in the future!


----------



## Tommy

*Here you go.*

Here it is.


----------



## 3Daddict

*my 3-d rig*

my q2xl, i have 2 actually one camo and this one,, love it.


----------



## T.B.

Here's my Ultra Elite


----------



## W.Moua

*My bows*

this used to be my old 3-D setups...


----------



## W.Moua

*Now it is nothing but McPerson*

These are some great shooting bows...
to me nothing compares...


----------



## W.Moua

*The Bishop*

The Red Bishop


----------



## W.Moua

*The Edge*

this thing is so SWEET


----------



## shermo

*Bishop*

That Bishop is a great looking bow :thumbs_up


----------



## conquest

fusion protec


----------



## CLB

Here is my '05 Old Glory in Black and Pewter.










CLB


----------



## Tommy

*1 more try.....*

Here you go....


----------



## Kelsnore

Here is my unlimited and hunter rigs.


----------



## XADDICT

Here's my O.G.


----------



## W.Moua

Those Color OG looks nice...
I really like that black one...


----------



## alwinearcher

my precious
ultratec with spirals
30"
59 pounds 305 grn arrow 310 fps


----------



## BowOnly

*My 05 Ultratec*

I have changed the strings and Cams to Spirals, but here it is.


----------



## cachehunter17

that is one freakin sweet bow, alwinearcher, you're my same age, where the heck do you get that kinda money?  I'll post mine here as soon as i figure it out, but i'll be playin second fiddle to matt


----------



## Elkman

*Just got her this week!*

Still need a rest and D-loop and arrows to tune and sight her in with plus a polished STS and Shrewd grip.
Took 2 months of buying accessories here on AT and from Landcasters knowing what bow they where going on.


----------



## Hoyt301

05 Proelite XT3000 spiral


----------



## stevehoyt

*3D setup*

hope these pictures work. :tongue:


----------



## Raider2000

2003 Hoyt Razortec
Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter
Sure-Loc Lite w/ Bulls-Eye Millenium
Doinker 24" Stab w/ Doinker 10" back bars & Shrewd Vbar
Pro String String & Cables

Mine with me









All by it's lonesome


----------



## corey01

Pair A Hoyts beats a pair of ACEs any day.


----------



## Raider2000

2003 Hoyt Razortec
Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter
Doinker D-2 multi rod 7" stab
Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 5 pin
Pro String string & cables
My hunter:








This one is my pride.....


----------



## hunterhowdy

*Bowman*

Good shots! But the deer didn't have a chance, I see 
you have him tied up. :wink:


----------



## dhunt1

*3-d rig*

This old Darton puts them down.....WHen you think about it looking at all these hot bows gets me excited! Tell me fellow archers am i in need of physiological assistance or is this just our version of playboy? HMMM...


----------



## jakhuntr

04 Hoyt Ultratec
10" Kudlechek Stabalizer
Trap door drop away rest
Hoyt Pro-Elite Sight (Toxonics top gun m-38)
Carbon Express 3-D selects
Carter Target 4 Release/Truball Ultra Sweet Spot 2 (3 finger)











Use this bow for everything right now thinking about a colored Ultratec next year for indoor and 3-D's


----------



## Mexican 3D

LightSpeed said:


> And another.



is that a homemade STS i see there???  

i have been thinkering with the idea of making one, i think i got all the pieces, just need some time to assemble it.


----------



## lumpydett

*Other manufacturers*

Did you guys realize that there are other manufacturers out there?


----------



## lumpydett

*Like this one*

This is my humble rig.......


----------



## Master_Neo

*My new toy*

I have ordered a Mathews Conquest Apex in the Allegiance scheme and will be getting the Sure-Loc Supreme in Glory and a blue 2x scope. Maybe I'll get some custom red/white/blue wraps and vanes. Thinking about painting the shafts of by stabilizer to match also. Should be sweeet! I'll post a pic when I get it set up.


----------



## Target Tony

just a normal looking Open Class camo Ultratec....










Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Raider2000

hunterhowdy said:


> Good shots! But the deer didn't have a chance, I see
> you have him tied up. :wink:


Ha Ha Ha I just couldn't stand for him to start moving on me & killing my concentration...    

That makes him a bit more portable but wheels & a better stand frame is in the works but then again so is about 100 minimum other projects as well... :angel:


----------



## LightSpeed

Lightspeed is that a homemade STS​ Yes it is one I made out of a Martin stabilizer extension. :thumbs_up


----------



## shermo

Here's mine


----------



## The X Moves

*Black Beauty!*

Here's mine: 
Black Marble 05 Protec


----------



## foggyturtle

Here`s my bow


----------



## pse4me

*pse mach 12*

here is my mach 12


----------



## BowOnly

Updated pics of my Ultratec


----------



## 2ndchance

i only have one bow right now, hopefully one day i will have an extra $1400 laying around to go buy myself a nice rig to dedicate to target or 3D


----------



## hoyt safari

*up*

I like the pics!

-Dan


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Updated CSS OSIII Encore


----------



## Tommy

*Update!!!!*

Here they all are.


----------



## USMCarcher26

*here it is*

My 3D hunter class outfit is a Mathews Legacy.


----------



## kiwi3d

*3d rig*

hmmmmm!


----------



## Rick James




----------



## Friar Tuck

*Excalibur*

Merlin Magic


----------



## mobowhunter

CSS Challenger OS3 Cams
Control Freek Stablizers System
Sure Loc Supreme 550 
Viper Scope, amber fiber
Knuckle Under Release
CSS Tunerz
GKF TKO Target


----------



## Dredly

dhunt1 said:


> This old Darton puts them down.....WHen you think about it looking at all these hot bows gets me excited! Tell me fellow archers am i in need of physiological assistance or is this just our version of playboy? HMMM...


No way buddy... Playboy is the catalgoue we get of upcoming bows... this is like hustler


----------



## Mag-Tek

My Bowtech


----------



## Deer Tat

Here's my Old Glory, 28", 70lbs.


----------



## shermo

Lightspeed in action with his 3d rig


----------



## Scorpion

*Bishop*

My Red Bishop the black one is on it's way


----------



## automan26

I use the camo UltraMag for 3D and the red UltraMag for indoor spots, but that may soon change. I might start taking little red to 3D shoots real soon.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You know I'm a Mathews guy, but man those Bowtech's are some sweet looking bows. Honestly they're making me drool all over the keyboard.


----------



## ballagh

05 Hoyt VTec Safari
Cam.5 50-60 pounds XT1000 limbs
Specialty Archery Housing
Sure-Loc Sight
Kyber systems Powder coated Stabilizer
TT rest


----------



## Flipper T

Mine, for YMR


----------



## shaun748

wow,,my bare-bow equipment looks pretty plain against the other pics..
this is the way I have shot since getting the little recurve on my 6th birthday. this is how I hunt and shoot with all my bows.

The recurve has been to one 3-d shoot and my compound will be used in upcoming shoot. I love'em simple.


----------



## Mexican 3D

shaun748 said:


> wow,,my bare-bow equipment looks pretty plain against the other pics..
> this is the way I have shot since getting the little recurve on my 6th birthday. this is how I hunt and shoot with all my bows.
> 
> The recurve has been to one 3-d shoot and my compound will be used in upcoming shoot. I love'em simple.


hey shaun, do you have a rest on the mathews, or do you shoot it off the shelf?? i have seen some barebow shooters but all of them have rests. just wondering... thanx!


----------



## MHansel

*3-d bow!!*

Well I have 2, actually I use the Vipertec for 3-d, and the Razortec for hunting, I'm in the proccess of trying to get another bow :wink: but if it doesn't work out, I'm sticking a longer stabilizer, and going to a thumb trigger release for the Vipertec. Her are both of my bows, Vipertec on the left/Razortec on the right:


----------



## shaun748

well MEXICAN3D,,the picture does not show it well ,but I do have a basic NAP flipper rest on the compound..there is nothing to jiggle loose or get knocked off alignment and it is easy to replace.

I am sure you could shoot off the shelf if you put something to give it a slight radius, but I am not that hard core

I really love my bows being simple..If I miss, it is without a doubt my fualt and not some out of tune sight or rest..I always got tired of going to shoot with friends who used fancy set-ups, then having to wait for them to adjust or fix something that had come loose, so I kept shooting the same way I have since I was a kid.... though it sounds stupid, I did try shooting with a sight once at a bow shop, BUT IT KEPT GETTING IN THE WAY..LOL .. drove me nuts trying to look over the sight, I just want to see the target and the arrow tip..

the advantage is that I can shoot in almost total darkness as long as I can see the target and the outline of my arrow and theres no peep to ever twist around. the disadvantage is that even though I can be pretty darn accurate I do not have the sub-inch accurracy of a good sight/release shooter.

though I have to say that the taget bows I have seen here look pretty sweet with the nice paint jobs...


----------



## martinarquero

KuTeAzn1 said:


> The Red Bishop


 no question its a beuty, were can one find one in Arizona, no one seams to have them


----------



## martinarquero

LightSpeed said:


> Heres one of mine.


hey they all look great if you had to pick just one wish one would it be?, wish one gives the best scores?, just woundering, I got an Ovation, and LX an Alligence and now an Apex on the way, I have loved my Icon that I just sold, it gave me the best scores ever. :mg:


----------



## steve hilliard

*bows*



martinarquero said:


> no question its a beuty, were can one find one in Arizona, no one seams to have them


Try Straight-n-arrow archery, thats Todd Hulm, he has a camo Bishop there now and an Edge but they do sell Pearson/McPherson bows. If you dont know him they are in Phoenix off McDowell and 29th ave I think.


----------



## LA Archer

Here is my new foam killer!!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

""""""""Here is my new foam killer!!""""""


must be nice to make at least $150,000 a year.....


----------



## LA Archer

Jose Boudreaux said:


> """"""""Here is my new foam killer!!""""""
> 
> 
> must be nice to make $150,000 a year.....





I wouldn't work if they only paid me $150,000 a year!


----------



## CA_Rcher12

Nothing fancy, I like forgiving bows vs. speed ones.  

2003 #55 PSE Deerhunter
Original Whisker Biscuit Rest
NAP Shockblocker "5
Tru-peep (3/16?)
d-loop


----------



## LightSpeed

Heres one of SHERMO in action .


----------



## bowhunter0916

*My little girl and my bow*

She is trying to lift it to show it to you....maybe next year. :angel:


----------



## bowhunter0916

*one more try*

Here's another. Oh, I shoot hunter advanced. Maybe next year I can buy a scope.


----------



## LightSpeed

Another one of mine.


----------



## LightSpeed

You can never have too many :wink:


----------



## lil'D

*To lightspeed*

What kind of sight is that it looks like an HHA but with an extension Bar of some sort?


----------



## LightSpeed

lil'D said:


> What kind of sight is that it looks like an HHA but with an extension Bar of some sort?


 Its a cobra with an Extension I made for it. I found it more accurate and it aloud me to space my sight tape in 5yard settings with a gap between them.


----------



## Sagittarius

Here's an old pic of my 3-D bow.
Accu-Riser II with CBE Pro Lite, Classic Scope, Spigarelli, and AEP.


Sag.


----------



## selectarchery

Bishop Select....it's goooooood.


----------



## bowelk05

*3-d*

My AR-34 Blade


----------



## jwgood

*3-D Rig*

Here's mine!  05 PSE Primos STL, 60# limbs, NRG cam, 28.5 inch draw, Trophy Taker rest, Shrewd 5 power scope on chek-it sight, Easton aluminum stabilizer, Carter Solution 3, Shooting 300Gr Carbon Impact Ultra Fast 5500 arrows at 297 ft/per sec. :tongue: JWGood


----------



## StrutStopper

No target bow for me, my hunting rig does double duty.


----------



## SSIUV4L

PSE Shark, NRG cam


----------



## SSIUV4L

Another one. Martin Panther, Fuzion Cam


----------



## langtown

heres mine tell me what you think


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

langtown-
I can barely see your bow in that pic... maybe if you had another pic you could post it and we would have a much better idea of how nice it is...
C_M


----------



## langtown

sry thought i sent a diffrent one


----------



## MHansel

*Update!!!*

Here is the 3-D bow I've put together, with the help of some AT'ers :smile:


----------



## firestorm9mm

heres the OG


----------



## Ohio Bow

Doudle duty bow


----------



## Holo

*3D Bow*

Here is a picture of my Crackerized Martin Scepter II Mag with Nitrous cams.


----------



## JAVI

.


----------



## ZarkSniper

Only one I have right now...kinda close, but...
AR37 Blade and stuff


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

Nice Rigs Everyone...


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

To the TOP!


----------



## shooter07

here we go... me shooting recently with my ultraelite...


----------



## Thumper1

:secret:


----------



## grouse

another


----------



## IMADMAN

*Wicked set-up!*

Grouse, that is a super cool looking rig! Is the riser powder coated?


----------



## grouse

IMADMAN said:


> Grouse, that is a super cool looking rig! Is the riser powder coated?



Yeah, matte black is the finish. It turned out more like satin black. Thanks


----------



## 3Dfreak

*Ovation*

Here she is


----------



## PA.JAY




----------



## Musket_0

*Our Bows*

Wife's '04 UltraSport & my '05 VTec


----------



## GraveRobber

*Nothing fancy*

Heres my bow... its nothing fancy compared to your bows but it works!


----------



## GraveRobber

*Duh!*

srry i forgot it here it is


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

HunterSmith said:


> 30 yds not to bad for only getting my new Hoyt in April :smile:


cause its a hoyt! :thumbs_up


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

wow. you guys need to realize that it is the shooter not the bow. Ok, a good bow helps a lot, but hoyt, bowtech and mathews are not the only good bows out there. if you like it and you shoot well with it, then it is a good bow.


----------



## lakertaker40

*3d bow*

my ultra-tec


----------



## PA.JAY




----------



## lakertaker40

*3d bow*

ultratec


----------



## GraveRobber

stevehoyt said:


> hope these pictures work. :tongue:


Hey steve what kind of stabilizer is that on your alligance... ive looked all over but i cant find it! I want to get me one of those!


----------



## rembrandt

steve hilliard said:


> Try Straight-n-arrow archery, thats Todd Hulm, he has a camo Bishop there now and an Edge but they do sell Pearson/McPherson bows. If you dont know him they are in Phoenix off McDowell and 29th ave I think.


Steve,
Is it hot enough out there for ya? We are burning up over here, no rain at all and my lawn has had it. looks to stay that way for a spell too. August is our worst mo.


----------



## gafferq2xl

*The dream machine*

The best I've ever owned....bow number 60. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## digger58

this is mine , now with 30" cartel stab, GKF platnium premiere


----------



## bill_rollins

here's my 3-d and huntin rig sorry pic is so poor try to get a better one later


----------



## Paul S.

Heres my newest foam killer.


----------



## kiwi3d

*3d rig*

the apex was nice, but back to hoyt for me


----------



## TNLefty68

*My Rigs*

2004 CSS Challenger w/ TT Original, Beiter Stab, Toxonics Sight, and CR Apex 3D 4X scope


----------



## TNLefty68

2002 Hoyt Protec Only difference in setup is Extreme 3D 6X Scope


----------



## martinarquero

cougar_magnum said:


> wow. you guys need to realize that it is the shooter not the bow. Ok, a good bow helps a lot, but hoyt, bowtech and mathews are not the only good bows out there. if you like it and you shoot well with it, then it is a good bow.


hey cougar_magnum, way so defencive, no one says that Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt are the only good bow, I agree with you if it feels good shot it, but dont you just love to see the great looking rigs out there, please show us your Martin, I started with a martin my self, have had hoyts, mathews, bow techs and now I got a Bishop, not all have worked well but that is just a personal choise, dont you think?
keep them coming guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## max a2a

me bow BowTech Independence
BC says 350grn arrow 70lbs 30" 284fps.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Thanks for clearing that up for us*



cougar_magnum said:


> wow. you guys need to realize that it is the shooter not the bow. Ok, a good bow helps a lot, but hoyt, bowtech and mathews are not the only good bows out there. if you like it and you shoot well with it, then it is a good bow.


Thanks for those words of wisdom  I shoot what feels best for me.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Apex works for me*

Had a good year with this bow. Field and state broadhead this weekend


----------



## knobby

Bullseye Black Apex


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

Martinarquero-
Sorry, that was a little harsh. Hey, my next bow will most definately be a hoyt or bowtech, unless something better comes out sometime soon. This is my cougar III. I am getting the Tru- arc + cams put on in a few days, but for now, the tru-arcs work fine.
It is my Hunting/3D rig, and i am shooting pretty well with it
C_M
see if this works...


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

sorry it is so huge. lol.


----------



## ozhuntsman

mouahahahahaha


----------



## bowshooter73

My LX


----------



## 2005Ultramag

*My 3-D / hunting rig, as set up by Lancaster Archery*

*Left handed 2005 Hoyt Ultramag*


----------



## whitetail99

These are my favorite things


----------



## bill_rollins

here's my bow with my deadnuts pro III


----------



## Daniel Boone

*My new 3d rig and hunting rig in Oct.*

Switchback


----------



## Always_peekin

You fellars are some money spending gurus. Nice bows ladies and gents, too bad my digicam took a dump or else................I'd be embarrased.


----------



## ursonvs

the "other kids" of the family, hehe.

new to the family is the fusion ultraelite on the left. 50 lber that will be in search of some little spots this coming fall and winter. 

that little bow on the right is a sierratec with a 22" dl. 600 goldtip weighin in at 200 gr. going out of this 40 lb. bow is a screaming 250 fps,lol.

bow in the middle is the ole run of the mill UT/3k limbed/ spiral setup. doesn't get any better than this in my book.


----------



## JAVI

*I don't know what mine looks like...... *yet.... :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## monty53

JAVI said:


> *I don't know what mine looks like...... *yet.... :tongue: :teeth:


Take a look JAVI


----------



## ursonvs

TRAITOR!!!

you are so gonna get a noogie from me next year at BRS. 

I know i can do it cause of one thing mike, i can run faster than you,lmao


----------



## Guerrilla

Wow, nearly no recurves! i guess that tells me what bows are most commonly used for 3D/target


----------



## TributeHunter09

those are some sweet looking bows


----------



## Stroud Creek

I am going to shoot the same bow this year as last.


----------



## Sagittarius

My heavy risered Gray Leopard 3-D Bowman.
Never seen any compound built near as strong as this brute.


Sag.


----------



## deadeye

Here's my Rivers edge recurve 46lb shooting a 440 gn arrow. What more do you need


----------



## white00crow

Ovation, 60lbs 29.5 draw.


----------



## rob.powers

*Not one Traditional rig???!!!*

What else can I say? I guess wooden bows and digital cameras just don't go together.

Rob


----------



## rob.powers

*Sorry deadeye Spoke too soon.*

The thread finished downloading just after I posted the last.

Good to see one recurve out there.

Rob


----------



## pseshooter300

where is everyone getting the stands from i havent seen them in my neck of the woods


----------



## WVbowsmith

*Those are bowpods....*

you can find them on Lancaster website for about $20...if you shoot 3D they are awesome.

J


----------



## WVbowsmith

*Here is my Ultratec.....*

J


----------



## pseshooter300

wow these are some nice bows but i didnt see a lot of PSE bow's i think maybe 2.


----------



## ewsIII

Here is mine


----------



## MHansel

*3-D rig/update'd*

I've gott'n a new 3-D/Target set up now:


----------



## WVbowsmith

*Hansel....Sharp ultratec!!!*

Looks great...this year I have to add a target color bow to my arsenal.

J


----------



## TargetHunter

*First 3D season*

This will be my first year hunting foam dots. Here's my weapon of choice:


----------



## wisconbow

Crackerized Old Glory for me.....


----------



## Joseph McCluske

I'm in the same boat as JAVI, still waiting but I guess it will be shipped this week.


----------



## BowtechAndy

heres my PSE Mach Pro.


----------



## goldtip2005

wow.....those are nice looking bow's ...... i'm afraid to show mine now:behindsof


----------



## oggie2635

here's my ross.


----------



## jakhuntr

Ok,

I finally got it set up and got some pics to show...

Still got a Spot Hogg Hogg-it coming for it but using the Hoyt proelite sight right now..










06 Trykon XL 80% letoff


----------



## monty53

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## pseshooter300

all those bows are really nice lookin.


----------



## WVbowsmith

*looks nice jakhunter.....*

thanks for the pic.

I am battling between a new Ultratec in Safari or Black.

J


----------



## jakhuntr

Wv,

I like the Safari color alot, This is how my set up is until I get my Spot hogg Hogg-it sight on it. It has the bronze NAP Hoyt Smart rest on it and its black and bronze. Not going to take it hunting just liked the color...


----------



## digger58

New Toy.


----------



## Erik




----------



## Bowboy_AR

Nice bow jakhuntr!!! Looks familiar. :wink: Mine however has the 65% cam. Great bow, huh?


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

Here she is. set up for spots right now, and finally got my scope on it. '06 ProTec.:teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## 4snshine

*here's mine*

a7


----------



## hoytshooter09

*great lookin*

these are some great lookin bows. I only have one its a hunting/3d bow. but I am hoping to get my own in a couple years.:shade: :thumbs_up


----------



## djkillaz

*what do your igs look like*

mine is a little bare. my copper john ants is being repared at the ATA show.


----------



## slinger09

It's in a brown box riding around in a brown truck.


----------



## Erik

Here it is...:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

Super tec 
with stuff


----------



## WVbowsmith

4snshine you inspired me! MY APEX7 should be here in about 2 weeks. Black on black. I will post pics as soon as she gets here. They shoot awesome! J


----------



## WVbowsmith

4snshine you inspired me! MY APEX7 should be here in about 2 weeks. Black on black. I will post pics as soon as she gets here. They shoot awesome! J


----------



## ldmitchell2

*the hoss rig*

my rig is a mathews SQ2, with a dropzone rest, kodi kwik click sight "deadly out to 60yards", winn archery release, and beeman ICS hunter 500gr with 100gr tips.


----------



## ar34shooter

*ar34 ram plus*

seeif i can get pic posted


----------



## 4snshine

*a7*



WVbowsmith said:


> 4snshine you inspired me! MY APEX7 should be here in about 2 weeks. Black on black. I will post pics as soon as she gets here. They shoot awesome! J


mines actually blackout blue, just looks black in the pic. color dosen't matter though, you'll love the bow. the a7 shoots the best of any bow i've had. good luck with it!


----------



## ldmitchell2

*the hoss rig*

alright finally got the pic downloaded, so here it is. Mathews SQ2, trophyridge dropzone, kodi kwik click, beeman 500w/ 100gr tips, and a winn archery release.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO

*new darton lookout!*

gettin strings and maybe some mroe goodies soon:teeth:


----------



## Rick James

Black Marble 06' Constitution
ANTS
Sure Loc Supreme/Swarovski Lense
GKF TKO Target w/ Premo blade
Carbon Elite 31.5"

Going tomorrow to pick up a doinker a-bomb 2.75" chubby to play with some counterweighting to get this thing to balance just right. I haven't even shot it yet........hopefully tonight.......


----------



## Silver Mallard

Well, here is my primary 3d bow.
2004 CSS Challenger 
65# @ 28.5"
Ain't she purty!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mallard

And here is my back up.
She's not too bad either!


----------



## Archery Addict

The X Moves said:


> Here's mine:
> Black Marble 05 Protec


is that a custom color? the XMoves


----------



## LastCall

I finally took some pics last night


----------



## stickflinger76

*06 hunter 3-d rig*

Nice


----------



## deadeye

62" Rivers Edge 50#@28"


----------



## ApexHorse

*A7*

View attachment 128116


----------



## Guest

here's mine at 59lbs I am getting 290 fps with a 304gr. arrow


----------



## jamestheron

Here is mine her name is headache
how do you guys get the pics so close and clear i have a 5.0 mega pixel camera and the pic look like crap i have to stand way back to get the hole bow in the pic.


----------



## fredbear

heres my baby ben pearson stealth
60 lbs. 
29 in.
308 grain series 22
302 fps.
smooth shooting machine


----------



## ApexHorse

Rick James said:


> Black Marble 06' Constitution
> ANTS
> Sure Loc Supreme/Swarovski Lense
> GKF TKO Target w/ Premo blade
> Carbon Elite 31.5"
> 
> Going tomorrow to pick up a doinker a-bomb 2.75" chubby to play with some counterweighting to get this thing to balance just right. I haven't even shot it yet........hopefully tonight.......


I noticed in your picture that you had your scope turned around the opposite way. I was wondering if that helped you see better. I would think that you would lose sight of your fiber and the bubble would be hid?


----------



## fredbear

fredbear said:


> heres my baby ben pearson stealth
> 60 lbs.
> 29 in.
> 308 grain series 22
> 302 fps.
> smooth shooting machine


forgot to post a pic


----------



## b_rosext

Here is mine. The Ross 334, Iv only been to two shoots with it so far and shot a 197 out of 200 and a 211 out of 350 and that shoot was last week and i have a bulging disk in my lower back. Its getting better and im ready for lancaster this sun and all other shoots expecially the world.


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER

*Heres Mine*

I Tried To Start A New Thread Similar Because This One Is So Long.


----------



## jackthehitman




----------



## shermo

*My 3D rig for 2006*

*2006 Bowtech Allegiance VFT*
Trophy Taker Spring Steel 2 w/ IMP rest blade
Doinker A-Bomb 27" Carbon Graphite
Sims Enhancer
Toxonics 5300 Nail Driver
Super D Scope


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I can't hit the broadside of a barn with either of 'em


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Aim*



Seth the XSlayr said:


> I can't hit the broadside of a barn with either of 'em


You just aren't throwing them correctly - You need to hold them around the axle area then take two spins similar to the hammer throw in the olympics and it is all about the timing on release.

Given enough spin you should get a fair distance out of either bow. :wink: :wink: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Pic test of my chrome allegiance!


----------



## b_rosext

*Ross*

Here is mine.


----------



## selectarchery

Here's mine!!! Ben Pearson Pro Staff Series Generation II with a custom paint job...had to put it up as a print she's so pretty. Shoots like a dream!!


----------



## eddie lee

2006 Old Glory


----------



## eddie lee

other side 2006 Old Glory


----------



## hoytmag05

06 proelite


----------



## Floxter

Bernardini Cobra Riser and Samick Universal Carbon Limbs


----------



## mathewsk

*her is mine for now..*

ar 34.... by the way I will sell it for 300.00 shipped to lower 48. bow and vibration items only.


----------



## ultramax

ttt


----------



## letmfly




----------



## hoytbowhunting

nice bows keep them comming...........THANKS ALOT..........JOSH BYERLY


----------



## LHpuncher

my current...........


----------



## SwitchbackXTCo.

*mine*

BHFS/MBR Fixed pins in and 12 " Stab.


----------



## Matt / PA

Here's mine........attached to it's bowholder. :wink: 

2006 chrome Old Glory (30"/60#) Sure-Loc Challenger Ultra w/ razor pin attachment, 18" Vcheck Fat Free w/ side rod, and GKF Infiniti Drop away.


----------



## Supershark

*Me and My Buddy!*

.


----------



## Supershark

*Ms. Sapphire and her pretty bow.*

:tongue:


----------



## corey01

05 Protec

06 Proelite


----------



## corey01

#2 shot


----------



## pseshooter300

supershark i have the same bow you have just bought it saturday its the ultratec. Havent got to shoot it yet had some bad rain storms. Hope i like it.


----------



## Supershark

pseshooter300 said:


> supershark i have the same bow you have just bought it saturday its the ultratec. Havent got to shoot it yet had some bad rain storms. Hope i like it.


Man, I love mine. There are many on here that know of that bow I am holding. That thing is awesome. "JAVI" had given me some advice about the spirals and how to set it up. He was dead on! That thing makes those fatboys rip through the air! I could not be any happier, except maybe for an Elite to match it!:usa:


----------



## T-LaBee

*How much further will that bow shoot...*



eddie lee said:


> 2006 Old Glory


Is it 110V or 220?


----------



## mathewsk

*My new 3D rig.*

Newberry B1 solo.


----------



## pseshooter300

Here Is Mine


----------



## Robert Ogden

*love looking at them*

any more its like art work !!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Supershark said:


> :tongue:


You know that picture does not do me or my v-tec any justice! And you know that my draw is way to short to shoot the V with a backtension. How 'bout a better picture:


----------



## Supershark

Ms.Sapphire said:


> You know that picture does not do me or my v-tec any justice! And you know that my draw is way to short to shoot the V with a backtension. How 'bout a better picture:


Well you know that looks a lot better. But I do not ever get these pictures. I only get the crappy ones.:angel:


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*3d rigggg*

the "tack driver"


----------



## DDaily

My "Trycon XL"


----------



## jcmorgan31

*My work in progress.*

Still need the sling and strings to match the grip and I just ordered an 11.5" Big Dawg stab.


----------



## knobby

2006 Martin RazorX SE


----------



## fasst

*3-D setup*

:wink:


----------



## Robert Ogden

*any more*

man ...i love these posting kepp them coming


----------



## Cezar11

*New 3D rig...*

Mathews LX ( Courtesy of Ebay.. half price )..
28.5 draw, 65%, 70 lbs
Easton Readlines with quikspin vanes..
Sureloc sight with an unknown 4x scope.. ( again.. Ebay..)


----------



## Robert Ogden

*anymore*

keep them coming i love looking


----------



## XSPLITTER

prestige;


----------



## drdraino

*dr's 3d junk*

Mathews Ovation , CBEquadlite,ClassicMagnumscope3X,trophytakerSS,vibracheck24"carbon stabilizer..pro 22series GT's, 2114unibushings, superknocks,80 gr glue in, 2.3 duravanes...zeinith 2 finger 006 click.


----------



## drdraino

*but where's the pics?*

sorry the pics didnt fly for some reason.


----------



## crhye250r

My Trykon XL
29" / 71#
Toxonics Pro Series w/4x Classic Scope
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
Front Mount STS (soon to be modified)
24" Superstix


----------



## hoytshooter09

*heres mine*

heres mine


----------



## mdewitt71

*I've been waiting 2 months to post here....*

*Finally,* here is my 1st "foam killer"........


----------



## boaritupya

*My switchback XT in black*

Here is my 3D setup: SBXT (Black with green)
Bowmaniac stabilizer system
CBE Teclite sight with Classic Magnum scope (4x)
Protuner rest
Torqueless Grip (thanks Dav)


----------



## first4me2nd4u

*05' Old Glory*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=159791&d=1152452681


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE

:darkbeer:


----------



## Elanus axillaris

ULTRAPROELITE said:


> :darkbeer:


Sweet!!!
Love the colour


----------



## Heliman21

*3D Rig*

Not mine, but what the group ahead of me always seems to have. But then again, how else do you get the chairs, umbrellas, scoring tables, coolers,
grills, etc from stake to stake?


----------



## Tommy Chumley

*My Ovation in it's latest incarnation...*



















Mathews Ovation
Hicks Pro Grip
GKF Star Hunter rest
CBE TH3 w/ 3D-XL micro adjust
Magnum Classic Scope 2 w/ 3X lens
Shrewd stabilizers
AEP Offset mount
Carter Same Old Thing release
Gold Tip Pro XCutters


----------



## Gravedigger

WHAT no MQ1.


----------



## Struttinhoyt

*Hoyt - Vtec*

heres my 3D/ Huntin rig......


----------



## Shaman

Hunting First, Yard second, and 3D third.
:wink:


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*04' pro elite*


----------



## auarcher

*Pearson "Shorty" Generation 2*

My G2


----------



## EASTON94

This is my 3-d AND soon to be hunting setup....'94


----------



## Mantis

fgpatton-ky said:


> Curious --Whatkind of target is that--homemade?



That is a rifle target!


----------



## Nitroboy

*My Blueberry Conquest 2 3-D rig.*

Pic SUCKS But there it is .Sure-Loc w/ Extreme Archery scope,Cartel 30" carbon stab., Alpine Matchgrade Whisperflite rest,TRU-Ball TRU-Tension,GT X-Cutters
View attachment 171461


----------



## Elanus axillaris

here is mine, details in sig


----------



## Elanus axillaris

one of the other side


----------



## lakertaker40

*Hoyt trycon xl*

3-D rig


----------



## Robert Ogden

*more pics*

i love this tread


----------



## clarinetnerd101

*My rig*

http://www.archerytalkpics.com/file/48380/3043.jpg


Mathews Ovation 28.5/60
Sure Loc Challenger Ultra 550
Boss Carbon 4x Scope
SuperStix 30" Stabilizer


----------



## Robert Ogden

*love the pics*

but can i see some newberry sb1 i need some ideas how to set mine up


----------



## Sooner Girl

Here is mine!!!:wink:


----------



## Robert Ogden

*anymore*

pics of newberry ....sb1 ...any


----------



## Arrowslinger41

05 Constitution (29.5" draw, 57 pounds)
Toxonics Naildriver
Shrewd Scope with a 2x lens
Shrewd Stabilizer
Shrewd 8" V-Bar Stabilizer
Shrewd Grip
Vibracheck Monkey Bar Bracket
Brite Site Pro Tuner Arrow Rest
STS
Easton Fatboy 400 (351 grains)
Carter Insatiable


----------



## 88 PS190

Rock the KIWI!.

Conquest two, cartel 30 stab.
Sureloc challenger sight,
Sureloc scope
needs a new rest... somethink microtunable.


----------



## pseshooter300

i notice a lot of people shooting cartel stabilizers are these really that good of a stabilizer. How are they ranked up against a Doinker.


----------



## Elanus axillaris

pseshooter300 said:


> i notice a lot of people shooting cartel stabilizers are these really that good of a stabilizer. How are they ranked up against a Doinker.


IMO for the money they are the best out there. 
They may not quite be the quality of the Doinker... But do I shoot better with a stab that costs twice as much...NO


----------



## 88 PS190

I love my cartel.

That pic is before I added the vibration control part, but i haven't snapped a picture since... probably should.

Still need to get an offset bar too... baby steps.

I don't feel there is anything "wrong" with their quality, the end weight system could perhaps be smoother. But it works, what else would you want?


----------



## Elanus axillaris

88 PS190 said:


> I love my cartel.
> 
> That pic is before I added the vibration control part, but i haven't snapped a picture since... probably should.


I had a vibration control device on mine in the earlier pic. I have since removed it as it was causing oscillation on the bow. I added a Cartel “Ä” Bomb to my sidebar to control the vibe.


----------



## 88 PS190

thanks for that advice hunter, time for side bars!


----------



## Elanus axillaris

88 PS190 said:


> thanks for that advice hunter, time for side bars!


Here is what it looks like now


----------



## Robert Ogden

*please!!!!!!!! please*

any newberry ...any sb1 solo cam please


----------



## Elanus axillaris

88 PS190 Here is a close up of what my sidebar looks like. I made the knuckle mounting device and attached a cartel A bomb


----------



## Elanus axillaris

other side


----------



## 88 PS190

Mine will probably just come off my rear stab. bushing.


----------



## Robert Ogden

*sb1*

any one


----------



## jing1117

my baby... Hoyt Pro Elite, XT3000, Sure Loc sights, CR Apex scope and 4x lens, Super Stix, Trophy taker, Winners Choice Strings and cables.


----------



## YankeeRebel




----------



## smokin'dually

:tongue:


----------



## Robert Ogden

*anyone*

has pics of a sb1 all ready for action


----------



## 88 PS190

Don't think that's a very common bow, in fact i've never seen one in person.


----------



## Elanus axillaris

*Bit bored*

So here are a few pics of my Trykon hunting rig that I use in the Hunter class occasionally




























Hey mods,
Don't ya'll think this should be a sticky in the 3D section???


----------



## Robert Ogden

*any newberry*

man,,, i love theses pics


----------



## mbuemi

heh...heres mine: (if ive already posted this, sorry, im just too lazy to go check the forums  ) And yes, its the same pic as my avatar.


----------



## Robert Ogden

*3-d*

more pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

*Here is my Ross Custom Competition: *


----------



## jcmorgan31

Just put mine back together after having the limb pockets and roller guard dipped in camo.

Mathews LX
Rootbeer/camo


----------



## bhtr3d

My Pearson G2


----------



## Brdslayr

Mathews LH Apex 7, Copper John Dead Nuts, 30in. Doinker


----------



## Mexican 3D

Brdslayr said:


> Mathews LH Apex 7, Copper John Dead Nuts, 30in. Doinker


thats one of the nicest bows i have seen. where did you had the paint job done?? 

thanx!


----------



## benhohnke

got my new rig last tuesday, 2nd evotek in australia:wink: best bow i have ever shot and will shoot. I would rather an evotek than any other bow any day no joke its as quite as anything acurate i cant wait to take it out to the club and shoot a good round of 3d with it or take it out hunting
specs:
evotek american hunter 40-50 at 28 inch
scott release aid (till my truball stinger arrives from kriskustom archery)
truglo bright sight extreme
top gun hornet arrow rest
ozcrest custom wraps
awaiting my easton epics
















shot placement from 20m


----------



## 12Cedars




----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Can't wait for my 07 Vulcan*



bradlemieux7331 said:


> View attachment 168510


it should be here the week after thanksgiving building the acc now scope, custom string and every bell and whistle
Brad


----------



## shovelhead80

*Here is a strange one*

3D Nov. Class and hunting
Boy Trophy Ridge is prode. lol


----------



## pseshooter300

Well here is a pic of me shooting my new Evotek American Hunter.


----------



## CA Bowhunter

Here's my everything bow it does it all


----------



## LATON

*Nice*

Nice bows. but I dare not send a pic of my Longbow


----------



## WVbowsmith

*Come LATON....*

lets see your longbow....

J


----------



## TOOL

Here's a couple of Newberrys from the stable.:wink:


----------



## pseshooter300

nice bows i see your shooting AEP stabilizers on that one. How do you like them.


----------



## TOOL

pseshooter300 said:


> nice bows i see your shooting AEP stabilizers on that one. How do you like them.


Yep. Very good product IMO. Built to last, weight adjustable. :thumbs_up to Nunzio and AEP.


----------



## Nemisis

Stealthy


----------



## jimposten

*My Bowtech...*

here is my Patriot VFT. It is still a work in progress. I am making a side bar that matches my stabilizer, and I need to find someone thatwants to swap a black multi- pin site for my VBG Tombstone. that bronze sticks out like a sore thumb on my black bow.

let me know what you think.


----------



## jimposten

Here are 2 more...


----------



## Robert Ogden

*man i love these posting*

lets see some martin ...i just sold my clll and bought scepter 3


----------



## Holo

*Here is my Scepter III Mag.*



Robert Ogden said:


> lets see some martin ...i just sold my clll and bought scepter 3


Great choice Robert!!!!


----------



## Supershark

*current*

...Pro-Elite/Ultra-Elite


----------



## headhunter75422

Heres my rig guys...06 Constitution. Commander to come.


----------



## pseshooter300

very nice looking bows.


----------



## Hopperton

*pic 1*

pic 1


----------



## Hopperton

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Bowhunter09

*The 3D Bow*

Mathews Apex 7
Copper john evo
NAP 3000 rest
doinker 28in stab.
light speed 500


----------



## Bowhunter09

*The 3D Bow*

Mathews Apex 7
Copper john evo
NAP 3000 rest
doinker 28in stab.
light speed 500


----------



## XP35

Man, those are some nice bows!:thumbs_up 

Here is a pic I snapped at a local indoor 3D range....


----------



## BowtechAndy

headhunter75422 said:


> Heres my rig guys...06 Constitution. Commander to come.



Sweet looking conny. I just picked one up and if it performs the way i think its going to. She is getting a custom makeover. It came in camo but won't be when i am finished.


----------



## DDaily

Had my Trykon on here but had to add the new Vectrix XL. This is one great shooting bow!!!


----------



## DDaily

One more I love this blue!


----------



## Hopperton

Sharp bow DD


----------



## DDaily

Hopperton said:


> Sharp bow DD


Thanks
My blue and flo.green Winners Choice strings are on there way. I like the new Fuse strings they are the best string Hoyt has made but the yellow has got to go.


----------



## duhwht

06 Liberty , love my bow and it's color.


----------



## Byrd

2007 Martin Pantera


----------



## WesPerkins

*Martin Jaguar*

Here is my Martin. Not quite as fancy as the others here, but it shoots well for me. Starting 3D this coming year.


----------



## WVbowsmith

*2007 Hoyt Pro Elite...*

with XT2000 limbs and the C2 cam.


----------



## Bols

*Wow. . .*

That bow looks sweet. Congrats on that '07 Inferno ProElite. I sent ya a PM as well.

Dave


----------



## Bols

*Anymore set-ups to share?*

Got anymore set-ups to share with us?

I will have mine up as soon as I buy a new camera.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay

*06 OG in My Sig*


----------



## Mantis

I just got this bad boy set up and shot my first indoor Round. I have only been shooting for about 4 months BUT this bow is unreal to shoot.


----------



## Robert Ogden

*wow*

anyone got any net add one that was homemade ..ie sight stab,and so on

lets see some pics


----------



## pcboi808

*Heres My Rig*

My Rig


----------



## hoytnut76

Heres what I got


----------



## Bols

Here it is.

2006 Hoyt ProElite
Spirals
Copper John ANTS Evo2
Viper scope
Posten Custom Stabilization System


----------



## 3-D Junkie

Bols

 What length is that stab and side bars? How well does it balance out? Would you go longer or shorter with any of these? PM me.


----------



## Bols

*Posten Custom Stabilization System*



3-D Junkie said:


> Bols
> 
> What length is that stab and side bars? How well does it balance out? Would you go longer or shorter with any of these? PM me.


I know I contacted you through PM, but for anyone else out there who may be wondering. . .

The front main bar is a 28" Posten stabilizer, black anodizing, no wrap.

The side bars are two 10" Posten bars, black anodizing, the one on the right has a carbon fiber wrap (it is pulling double duty until my straight black side bar arrives)

All of this is held together with Jim's V-Block. It is mounted between the riser and the front stabilizer. It virtually weighs nothing. 

I feel the 28" main bar and the 2-10" side bars stabilize my ProElite particularly well.

Personally, I like the light weight of the Posten stabilizers, along with the fact that these things don't cost you an arm and a leg. They are sharp looking, balance the bow extremely well and Jim is a great guy to deal with.

Check them out. . .you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bootch

*Bols...thats one nice set-up*

HOYT sweet!:wink:


----------



## Bols

*Thanks!*

Thanks Bootch.

It looks good, but I'm still trying to learn how to shoot it that way. . .:teeth:


----------



## goldtip22

Here's my Elite E-Force. It will be equipped with a 24" Black Max for 3D.


----------



## LEADWORKS

Here's my rig for everything. It has a custom hand made sight on it, and yes, those are mutilated alphashox limsavers that I stuck through the sight extension bar  . I still need to get a target stabilizer and v-bar.


----------



## Bols

LEADWORKS said:


> I still need to get a target stabilizer and v-bar.


Check out www.jimposten.com or his thread in the classifieds!

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mexican 3D

LEADWORKS said:


> Here's my rig for everything. It has a custom hand made sight on it, and yes, those are mutilated alphashox limsavers that I stuck through the sight extension bar  . I still need to get a target stabilizer and v-bar.


great looking rig!!

do you have better pics of the sight?? and did you made it?? im always looking for something to make, and asoght is my next project.

thanx!!!


----------



## Backyard Archer

Mexican 3D said:


> great looking rig!!
> 
> do you have better pics of the sight?? and did you made it?? im always looking for something to make, and asoght is my next project.
> 
> thanx!!!


Isnt that the sight from the "sweetest target sight ever" thread started a while back?


----------



## LEADWORKS

I didn't make it, the sight is made by a gentleman in Canada named Detles Stakelbeck.



Backyard Archer said:


> Isnt that the sight from the "sweetest target sight ever" thread started a while back?


yup, here's the thread - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=429989&highlight=sweetest+target+sight


----------



## HOYT34

*Looking Good*

Man Those Posten Stabilizers Are Really Looking Good....I Am Getting Ready To Order Mine This Weekend.


----------



## BowtechAndy

heres my revamped conny. Still haven't gotten the new CJDN2 so I am using a pro2 for now.


----------



## terryracing86

just curious, ive been out of 3d for a while now, whats the stand on some of your guys bottom limb helping to hold and balance the bow up. where can i find these and how much are they? thanx


----------



## PDR

*Not as fancy*

Here is my new 3D bow for 2007 season.... we shall see how i progress


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Here's mine for now its for sale!!!!!!


----------



## evotek

EVOTEK OnyX FX


----------



## goldtip22

terryracing86 said:


> just curious, ive been out of 3d for a while now, whats the stand on some of your guys bottom limb helping to hold and balance the bow up. where can i find these and how much are they? thanx



It's called a Pro POD and they cost around $25. You can probably find them on Lancaster Archery's web site.


----------



## finiman

*heres my hc*


----------



## Robert Ogden

*need more pics*

i like to see some martin bangal ..i have on coming ,,,need ideas one set up


----------



## solocamo50

*Conquest II Kiwi*

Had trouble trying to post picture, Jim posted for me, mine is on post #671

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=418880&page=17


----------



## BBT Outfitters

mine for now!


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

*Here is One of Mine: '07 Mojo*































I am not very good at this posting pics...hope this works!


----------



## moecarama

Who is the mfg. of the sight on the PSE MOJO


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

That is a Toxonics HI-HELIX w/Shrewd Precision 3DXL Scope w/Razor Up Pin..I bought the scope from a friend that had it on his Green Fusion Hoyt. He ordered it direct from Shrewd that way. I would rather have a Black Scope, But hey dare to be different. Actually I would love to have it done in the same orange color:darkbeer:


----------



## evotek

I just got this put together today. 

Still waiting for my sight rig...


----------



## 10sMyFriend

I have 3 bows set up for 3D right now but no pictures sry,

a 2006 Ultra Elite, inferno, w/XT2000 limbs and camb and 1/2,

a 2004 X-tec, silver flame, with cam and 1/2 and XT1000 limbs, 

and last of all,

a 2002 Ultra-tec, flame, with 2004 XT2000 limbs and 2004 cam and 1/2 system.


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Be it ever so humble.....


----------



## finiman

*heres my 3d rig*

07 allegiance black marble viper pro series sight avalanch drop away rest and of course a POSTEN stabilizer


----------



## 3-D Junkie

You Hoyt guys are killing me. I just ordered my 38 PRO today and I'm already waiting for the call that it has arrived.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

btt


----------



## pabuck

here's my 2007 drenalin:


----------



## psedave

*3d bows*

Nice bows, where did yall pick up the " kick stands"?


----------



## mdewitt71

I just finished putting my 337/Competition back together....got the Drop Zone rest cam dipped and added MeanV2 suppressor :wink:


----------



## whitetail99

How does 327 FPS and quiet look. This truly fantastic to shoot. Here are some of the Darton PRO3000 configurations. 60# draw weight,30" draw length,Gold Tip Pro 22'S 303 grain total arrow weight, ProString Yellow and Green Varregated custom bow strings. Rex and his people have produced a grand slam winner with this bow. Thank You


----------



## ox_51m

well i shoot 3d and hunt with the same bow. I do very well in the hunters class score are up over 280. so here is my rig


----------



## DBiggers

*speed trap*



linedime said:


> Supertec 29" @ 59#, 298 gr arrow= 318fps
> Tox Naildriver Lite
> Ultimate Eagle scope 4X drilled
> Bodoodle ProLite rest
> Vibracheck stabilizers


Linedime, pull over and let me see your drivers license, regeistration, and proof of insurance. IF this is the bow you shoot 3-D with you are, JUST A LITTLE HOT, shammy on you. SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Nice bows guys, I love lookin' at'em!:darkbeer:


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*It's Here!!!!*

I ordered a Hoyt 38 PRO on the 3rd and I got the message tonight at work that it arrived at Triple "D" Outfitters today. I got my bow in 12 days, thats amazing. Once again, * A HUGE THANK YOU TO TRIPLE "D" OUTFITTERS !!!* You guys are miracle workers.
I'll post pics when I get it all set up. I'm still waiting on accessories.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer

Aloha here's mine for BHFS Switchback 70lbs @28"


----------



## ApexHorse

*Apex 7*

View attachment 221888


----------



## Camo

2007 Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## DRFrance

*Custom Shooting Systems -- CSS Contender*

280 fps ASA rig / 8 1/2 brace height / 60# / 29 1/2" draw length.

Custom Shooting Systems -- CSS builds it your way ... then you accessorize it.

Contender riser, OS1 single cam, Gordon Glass Limbs (36" ATA), Custom String and Cables BCY 452X, Tunerz Shock Stop and vibration dampeners, Platinum Premier Rest, Custom Bow Equipment Quad Lite sight, Classic Scope, BCY D-loop, Vibracheck Stabilizers and quick disconnects.


We'll have to take a new smaller photo to post.


----------



## Justin17

This is my Conquest 3. It is my ex-3d rig converted to spots. All I did was get a smaller Extreme scope with a true spot lens and some heavier arrows.











This is my Prestige I use for 3D.











And me shooting the Prestige. As you can see I really like the black and camo look.


----------



## medic1

heres my rig


----------



## TX Bowhunter

*My Apex 3d Bow*


----------



## hyperhoyt77

My 3d setup


----------



## GroundhogCK

Here's my hunter class and hunting rig... Only change will be that I have a Posten 9" stab w/ weight set (11 3/4" long when using a quick disconnect) coming that will have gunmetal metallic wraps to match the color of the Ross cams and limb pockets.

The 331 is the best bow I have ever shot, and it's working great for me. I just shot my first 300+ round (306) during a practice round with it on Monday afternoon.


----------



## 3-D Junkie

Heres the new bow that I have affectionately named "THE RIPPER". As I said I got this in 12 days------ AMAZING! I don't have the rest of my stuff yet but it will have the following:
Doinker 27" front stab, 2 Doinker 10" side stabs, Shibuya Ultima V-bar, Schafer Tec-1 Rest, Axcel AX 3000 sight, Extreme 3-D Scope w/ 6X lens, Specialty Archery Super Ball Peep, T.R.U. Ball ST-360 Release, Easton Redline C2- 360 Arrows w/ G-nocks, and a Sniper X custom string and cable set. 
I just put some stuff I had laying around on it to shoot a few times. This thing is sweeeeeet!


----------



## djkillaz

*Illusion*

my '05 illusion


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*THE RIPPER is complete*

Here it is.


----------



## mathewsk

*07 synergy!!!!!!*

At Edition.


----------



## flntknp17

Vulcan
27"
64lbs
302fps










Matt


----------



## Camo

flntknp17 said:


> Vulcan
> 27"
> 64lbs
> 302fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Oh my! A really purdy Vulcan! VERY nice!:shade: :shade:


----------



## mathewsgirl13

This is my new Pink Hoyt Selena


----------



## Moon

*Simple efficiency*


----------



## hoyt shooter

My families 3d setups


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Here's mine


----------



## JHolling

And another


----------



## thumperX

OK mine too!! Latest setup!!


----------



## hyperhoyt77

Here is mine with new sight and string to match


----------



## Camo

hyperhoyt77 said:


> Here is mine with new sight and string to match


How did you do the dials on the sight, and the stripes on the stabs to match the bow? Wow....Details!!!!:mg:


----------



## hyperhoyt77

Camo said:


> How did you do the dials on the sight, and the stripes on the stabs to match the bow? Wow....Details!!!!:mg:


The Sight is a kit from sureloc comes in gold blue green and I think red and the stripes on the stab are from posten he can match almost anything.


----------



## Bowtech11

*Bowtech Constitution*

Posten Stabs, Winners Choice strings, Easton Fatboys , Sure Loc sight and LP light.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

wifes new hoyt


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

*My latest addition to my Hoyt Family*

06 Trykon 
Lightspeed 400 with 100 gr nibbs and 1.5" flex fletch 
Trophy Taker SS 
Carter Target 3 to let it all loose


----------



## DJR

Heres mine


----------



## indiana redneck

This is my 3D rig Martin Prowler.


----------



## Robert Ogden

*lets see some more*

mostly martin ,,,,maybe the new bengal


----------



## djkillaz

new stabilizer wrap job!!


----------



## mbuemi

Lovin' the stabilizer wraps. Cool idea.


----------



## Simpson

Here's my '06 Liberty


----------



## Flipper T

Lets keep this going


----------



## Arrowslinger41

Here is my rig. 05 Bowtech Constitution


----------



## DODGE-3D

Here is mine 07 38 Ultra 30"draw 303 [email protected] 52 lbs with Victory 200's


----------



## Scottyluck

07 Apex 7 Bold Liquid Gold
Nap Smart Rest
Axcel 3000 w/ Sure Loc 42mm Black Eagle
Doinker stabilization
Vapor Trail string/cable


----------



## jonnybow

I think I've already posted this one but if not, here she is...


----------



## gshock300

Hoyt 38 Super 
60lb 27.5" draw
Toxonics High Helix
Titan 4x scope 0.20 fiber pin
Golden Key Ace damper
Cartel offset stabliser
Scott Silverhorn release


----------



## Xav

*Bowtech Pro38*


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Tack Driver*

Hard to beat the Mathews Rival Pro


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Close up*

Rival Pro


----------



## JDK

07 CSS System


----------



## MHansel

*Drenzilla*

Just finished putting this together for 3-D, and spot's


----------



## jimposten

Here is me and my Patty...



















JIM


----------



## rustyfence

jimmy, jimmy, jimmy you are gonna have all kinds of ticks and chiggers between your toes!


----------



## mathewsk

*updated pic*

of my synergy


----------



## yamaharydr

*OK i get to out-do light speed..*

this is gonna be real fun.. lightspeed, step aside.. commin through.. lol :darkbeer: YES i do have 2 '07 alligences


----------



## yamaharydr

*more..*

and thats all folks.. FOR NOW anyways


----------



## jdduffy

*3d rigs*

have a few


----------



## bxroads

btt


----------



## Hoosier Boy

*Mt Apex 7...*

Here is a photo of my 3D rig.


----------



## RyanH

*2007 Pro Elite with spirals!*


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou

Why do Hoyts look better then all the others?


----------



## Camo

ArcheryAnonymou said:


> Why do Hoyts look better then all the others?


I am a Hoyt fan and shooter too, but that Apex 7 sure is sweet looking too!:darkbeer:


----------



## Kale

*Drenalin*


----------



## gshock300

used to be the blue one.. now the PSE


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt rock's*



ArcheryAnonymou said:


> Why do Hoyts look better then all the others?


Good question, because there made like a rock with quality through and through!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Here is mine.


----------



## jing1117

here is what i had back then, now, just a couple... i think???


----------



## eliteFREAK

*my elite e-force*

here is my elite e-force that I had the riser powder coated and put on some night vision 70# limbs on looks pretty sweet to me! Shoots even sweeter!


----------



## vectrixxl

05 platinum Ultraelite


----------



## twistedfreak

heres mine nothing special sure loc sight, alpine drop away, postin stabilizers coming and rock solid strings


----------



## GroundhogCK

'06 Ross 337 Comp 60#, Limbdriver Pro, HHA Optimizer-Lite Ultra DS-5019, 12" Posten Slimm Jimmz stab & Posten I.D., P.O.S. string suppressor, Slingbraid wrist sling, Vapor Trail strings, and now a Specialty Archery chrome Super Peep (G5 meta shown in these pics though)...


----------



## hunt4

*hunting 3D Spots*

It does it all


----------



## la.basscat

Mine and lady basscat's rig


----------



## BowmaxR

*06 Razor X Mag limbs and Nitrous shoot through*

It's for sale!


----------



## OhioKate

*Mathews Prestige*

Here's mine.
Just getting started.:tongue:


----------



## GroundhogCK

OhioKate said:


> Here's mine.
> Just getting started.:tongue:


What kind of string suppressor is that? I see it's got a Tunerz stopper on there, but who made the rest of it?


----------



## OhioKate

The suppressor is CSS (Custom Shoter Supply).


----------



## 12 rings only

2008 Katera-XL, arrived just in time!!


----------



## PHANTOMSKULLS

Northwest Ohio Alpine


----------



## B30

my new bowtech guardian 30 inch 65 lbs 
spot hogg hoggit 7 pin sight
spot hogg whammy fall away rest
fuse axium sidekick
fuse quiver
string stopper (shawns archery)


----------



## tfogleson

what do you think will it work ???


----------



## B-RON#55

*soon to be mine*

hopefully i will be able to get my hands on one of theses before to long


----------



## stats75

*3d rig*

05 BOWTECH CONNIE just shooting around at Northside Sportsmans club in Pittsburgh, nice indoor shoot stop in thursday nights if your in the area...


----------



## stats75

*This ones for Ian*

As Ian would describe it as a 08 Martin blah blah blah blah blah, red and silver with blah blah.....you now how those martin guys can be with specs on there junk...LOL :wink:


----------



## erk

*bow*

2007 apex 7


----------



## Bnbfishin

*The force is strong in this one, just not to flashy*

Silver and flat black :wink: 
Custom stabs and SJS string supressor by Mr. Posten, Custom stabilizers and arrow wraps by Battledrum, Slingbraided, Strings by Prostring.

Waiting on the final touches to show up for the Hunter's class rig.


----------



## HotShot88

I'll post a pic of Seven 37 as soon as it gets here and I get it set up! Jade baby....


----------



## Guitarscrub

that can not be all of them?


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Ttt


----------



## huntdadeer

*heres mine*

mathews LX
sword micro w/ .010 pins


----------



## J-Daddy

Martin Slayer Extreme, 70lbs @ 28" draw.
Here's my Hunter Class 3-D rig / Hunting Bow....Oh yeah, it's got the Spot Hogg SDP on there too incase I have to reach out and touch something at 80yds.


----------



## BIGBC

Another Trykon XL :










im looking to sell it soon =]


----------



## Guitarscrub

:darkbeer:


----------



## macworkz23

*a little help please.*

If you guys see this please take look at this thread. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=626707

My hope is to get a few more bowhunters to shoot 3d and keep our sport growing. Hopefully you'll see someones' comment that strikes you and be able to add some good feedback for the bow hunter who does not understand what 3d is like.

Thanks, MAC


----------



## tylerolsen12

heres mine


----------

